# Do you have a Thyroid related tattoo?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got one myself last night.. inspired by an image I found on Zazzle, but altered it to my liking.

the tattoo artist could've done the lines straighter, but I like it 










Do you have a tattoo related??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice!

I'm a total wimp and too scared to get a tattoo.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love it!! I have a few tattoos and am looking for ideas for a HUGE one that goes from ribs to thigh (wrapped around)... I think I might have to put a ribbon in the design somewhere


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

mouthy83 said:


> I love it!! I have a few tattoos and am looking for ideas for a HUGE one that goes from ribs to thigh (wrapped around)... I think I might have to put a ribbon in the design somewhere


Wow! I am a chicken to get such a large tattoo! I have 3, but they aren't all that big.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That is really very pretty! Is it on your wrist?

I love tattoos, but I don't have any myself, I change my mind too often and can't settle on one thing I'd want permanently on me!


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love this idea, I have 2 myself and now perhaps a 3rd...so can you take a photo of your new tattoo draco??


----------



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

here it is. When I first got it done a week ago. it's peeling now. ew.


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice !! i love it!!


----------



## pamperwithrachel (Jan 31, 2013)

I love the tattoo! I'm still waiting for my system to recover enough to finish the one i have in progress though honestly, but i think the one you got was beautiful!


----------

